# Motorola Blunsdon, Jan '13 Pic heavy



## Derelictspaces (Jan 20, 2013)

A freind and I recently did the old Motorola factory in Blunsdon, Swindon, and rather enjoyed it. 

I've jacked some history from Swindon web...Motorola Building 



> Swindon's striking piece of industrial achitecture - and James Bond film location
> 
> Opened by the Queen in 1998:
> the Motorola building
> ...




On with the photograhs...




Main road in by kirkland301, on Flickr




The lorry bay by kirkland301, on Flickr




Server room by kirkland301, on Flickr




Untitled by kirkland301, on Flickr




Untitled by kirkland301, on Flickr




Untitled by kirkland301, on Flickr




Untitled by kirkland301, on Flickr




Untitled by kirkland301, on Flickr




Untitled by kirkland301, on Flickr




Untitled by kirkland301, on Flickr




Untitled by kirkland301, on Flickr

This is my first post on here  Thanks for looking and give me some feedback on what I can do differently next time


----------



## MrDan (Jan 20, 2013)

I like those last few shots, doesn't seem like it was used for it's purpose for long really?


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jan 20, 2013)

Not really, it wasn't an ideal location I guess, its right up on the bypass of the A419/Thamesdown drive junction. The front half of the site is now used by Vygon (I think they made little blue pills ) Bu the back half is all but gone, the tunnels been chopped in half too, it was horrible to see the diggers chomping into the massive tube, a greatly missed landmark.

Its a massive site, but largely empty


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 21, 2013)

What a waste of cash!great photos.


----------



## Malcog (Jan 21, 2013)

I worked in Swindon in 1996 to 1998 and watched that Motorola building being built, those were heady days for Swindon, the local paper used to boast that Swindon had negative unemploment !
Driving past I still get a kick from looking at the modernistic skyline.


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jan 21, 2013)

Malcog said:


> I worked in Swindon in 1996 to 1998 and watched that Motorola building being built, those were heady days for Swindon, the local paper used to boast that Swindon had negative unemploment !
> Driving past I still get a kick from looking at the modernistic skyline.



I know the feelings, shame half the tube is gone now though


----------



## Landie_Man (Jan 22, 2013)

Ridiculous that it lasted 8 years


----------



## DreadHead (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice Pictures mate I like last picture of the fire extinguishers


----------

